# Which size cannondale Caadx



## bikie (17 Jul 2016)

Can Anyone help me decide which would be the right for me as I live in the middle of nowhere and can't try. I'm 5' 8.5" with a 32" inside leg. At the moment I ride a 56cm trek road bike but would like something for winter and may try a cyclecross race.
Cheers


----------



## User6179 (17 Jul 2016)

Either the 51cm or 54cm , definitely not the 56cm , I have the 56cm at 5' 11" and is too big even with a shorter stem .


----------



## Venod (17 Jul 2016)

I rode a 51cm CAADX for a while, I had to put a 120mm stem on to get the reach, I always thought it was a bit small, I think a 54cm would have been a better fit.

5' 10" with a 32" inside leg.

I have 3 bikes all 54cm.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jul 2016)

54cm required.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jul 2016)

I'm 5' 10" with a 30" inside leg.

I have a 54cm CAADX with a 120mm stem to cope with my longish torso.

Very comfortable.

Graham


----------



## goody (17 Jul 2016)

I'm 5'10" with 32" inside leg and ride a 54 CAADX with 120 stem.


----------



## bikie (17 Jul 2016)

Thanks all, I think a 54 will be ordered very shortly.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (19 Jul 2016)

bikie said:


> Thanks all, I think a 54 will be ordered very shortly.



If you go for a CAADX please post some initial thoughts and reviews as its on my list of possibles very soo . Also which CAADX model you opted for


----------

